# Problem mit Mouse Event



## eQui (29. Mai 2007)

hallo,

ich versuche mich an meinem ersten spiel. ein ball soll erstmal hin und her fliegen und wenn man auf ihn klickt soll er auch die richtung wechseln. eclipse streicht mir "Event" an mit dem Kommentar: "cannot be resolved to a type"
ich hatte diese methode aber vorher schonmal wo drin und das hat funktioniert,... komisch.


```
package spiel;

import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.Graphics;


public class Main extends Applet implements Runnable {
	
	private Ball ball1;
	
	public void start(){
		Thread th=new Thread(this);
		th.start();
	}
	
	public void init(){
		ball1=new Ball();
	}
	
	 public boolean mouseDown (Event e, int x, int y)
	 {
		 if(ball1.getroffen(x, y)){
				 ball1.setGeschwindigkeitX(-(ball1.getGeschwindigkeitX()));
		 }
		 return true; 
	 }
	 
	
	
	public void run ()
	{
		while(true){
			ball1.bewege();
			repaint();
			try{
				Thread.sleep(10);
			}
			catch (InterruptedException ex){				
			}
		}	
	}
	
	public void paint(Graphics g){
		g.fillOval(ball1.getPositionX()- ball1.getRadius(), ball1.getPositionY() - ball1.getRadius(), 2 * ball1.getRadius(), 2 * ball1.getRadius());
	}
	


}
```


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2007)

import java.awt.Event;
am Anfang der Klasse?

aber ich glaube diese Klasse sollte man nirgendwo verwenden..

API:
NOTE: The Event class is obsolete and is available only for backwards compatilibility. It has been replaced by the AWTEvent class and its subclasses.


----------



## eQui (30. Mai 2007)

oooh, danke.

wie müsste das aussehen wenn ich es denn mit der klasse AWTEvent machen wöllte? (das alte funktioniert doch tollstens   )

Vielen Dank!


----------



## SlaterB (30. Mai 2007)

absolut keine Ahnung, was du da überhaupt machst,

mouseDown() wird z.B. nirgendwo aufgerufen 
(falls das nicht eine Standardoperation von Applet oder so ist)

schau dir normale MouseListener an
http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/Event/Mouse.htm

edit: 
wieder nur ein kurzer Blick in die API (wieso muss ich den für dich machen?  )

mouseDown

@Deprecated
public boolean mouseDown(Event evt,
                                    int x,
                                    int y)

    Deprecated. As of JDK version 1.1, replaced by processMouseEvent(MouseEvent).


----------

